# OFA Hip xrays



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

That's probably a good guess. THere is some flattening of the acetabular head on the right hip (Left as you look at the rad). Both are _fairly_ well seated, but the flattening indicates that there is laxity. Fair would be my guess, too.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Were elbows done?


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Were elbows done?


Yep, they look good. Here they are. She also has already been certified for heart, eyes, thyroid and patellas. So you do think she will pass?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't know if emailing a digital would be any better, but I'd like to see it - looking closer, there appears to be something on the head of the left - it could be an artifact.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> I don't know if emailing a digital would be any better, but I'd like to see it - looking closer, there appears to be something on the head of the left - it could be an artifact.


What is your email and I will send it. Or you can email me and I will reply - [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I am better hips then elbows (I hate trying to read elbows). They look well in the joint they don't appear to have any calcification so I would guess they are "good". Good luck and let us know how they come back.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Just saw your elbows I have had my share of elbow rads I would guess yours as a normal.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ash said:


> Just saw your elbows I have had my share of elbow rads I would guess yours as a normal.


Thanks Ash. After the week I have had, I am hoping that something will go my way


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

telsmith1 said:


> Yep, they look good. Here they are. She also has already been certified for heart, eyes, thyroid and patellas. So you do think she will pass?


 
The elbows look very good.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

WOW

Looking at your dogs xrays I realize how bad Teddi's hips were! Her socket on the right was completely gone, her ball appeared to be floating, and even her "good" side looked worse than your dogs right hip. All I remember was I had NEVER seen an HD picture when I took her in, they put the film up on the screen and I just started crying. Teddi was only 9 months at the time. 

I wish I could get a digital film of her now post op. Her prosthesis is so pretty. I say that because I have a happy young dog.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

wow the pics are very clear! are they the digital images or just pics of the rads? I agree that the hips should be ok ...I have no clue what I am looking at with elbows ...good luck keep us posted! I am waiting on Teal's results via OVC presently so know the stress of not knowing...tap tap tap


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree with Heather-what a great pic! I agree-the hips look like a "Fair"to me and the elbows look fine. Congratulations


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Elbows look great. Hips most likely a fair. If they come back with a lesser rating, I would wait 4 months and resubmit.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Elbows look great. Hips most likely a fair. If they come back with a lesser rating, I would wait 4 months and resubmit.


 
I so completely agree with this. When I did the breeding with Lexi's litter....genetically....the rating of Good were all through both lines. I took Lexi to the same place to have her certifications through, that Stacia did for Sol. Both she and Sol came back as Fair. 
Because Sol is in Show, and is being used for stud services....Stacia took him to another Specialist where he was rated as Good. She told me that Lexi's would be rated good as well if I resubmitted them, as she had reviewed Lexi's films as well. I just haven't taken her back to have that done, as I am not involved in showing her,
I will have Klondike's certifications done, after he turns two.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

arcane said:


> wow the pics are very clear! are they the digital images or just pics of the rads? I agree that the hips should be ok ...I have no clue what I am looking at with elbows ...good luck keep us posted! I am waiting on Teal's results via OVC presently so know the stress of not knowing...tap tap tap


Yep, they are digital xrays. Those are the actual xrays. They gave me a copy to keep as well as sending them to the OFA. Thanks everyone for the opinions! I have my fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

So did you find out the verdict???


----------



## acquila (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi! would you mind tellingme how much it cost to get the hips xrayed? whem my golden is old enough I want to get it done, and I'm just wondering about how much it will cost. thanks!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

acquila said:


> Hi! would you mind tellingme how much it cost to get the hips xrayed? whem my golden is old enough I want to get it done, and I'm just wondering about how much it will cost. thanks!


I paid $315 for these. 

Ash, I still dont have the results. They are still in process as of yesterday. The OFA must be way behind.


----------

